# Looking for list of water condition ranges for fish and plants



## saulat (Jun 19, 2009)

Anyone know of a good list for what range of different water conditions fish and plants tolerate. I want to compile a list for my tank and work on getting optimum conditions. pH, Temp, KH, GH, nitrates?, anything else. Perhaps micro-nutrients for plants, although I am not aware of a way to test for these other than plant condition.


----------



## saulat (Jun 19, 2009)

Well I compiled a partially complete table but I can't post it due to formatting and file size limits. It looks terrible as a txt file


----------



## Mikaila31 (Dec 18, 2008)

Fish and plants tolerate a very wide range of conditions. What the ideal range is doesn't really matter IMO, most fish adapt very well to conditions outside ideal. The most important thing is that conditions need to be stable. As such messing with your tap water to get ideal conditions is not a good idea IMO. 

Also if you do get a SAE, look up the proper way to ID a TRUE SAE. A lot of species are sold as them, such as the flying fox, that really are not SAE.


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

I agree with above , Always best to determine what your water parameters are, by that I mean the water you have available for water changes. Then research fish that will do well in the water you have as opposed to trying to adjust the water to suit a particular fish unless you are aiming for a species only tank.;-)


----------

